# northern outing



## primo (Apr 1, 2000)

Any thoughts on a gathering of the people that live north?


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2000)

Lets have a banquet in January.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

A January get together would be great!! Let is know when and where to be


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2000)

Whoever is interested in a January banquet start posting. I know of a good restaurant that we can get, if you like the chinese stuff. Lot's of room. Maybe if we get enough people I can get Fred and Greg Abbas and maybe one of the TV people to host. WE need to plan now, January is only 2.5 months away! 

------------------
http://www.deerclover.com


----------



## a1angler (Aug 21, 2000)

Seems with us all being sportsmen (and women) we could put together something besides Chineese. No offense hopefully. But you can probably count me in regardless of what we eat. Snacks and drinks would be my suggestion. 
Maybe we could mention this in our others posts so that the word gets out a little better. I would imagine a lot of members just check out a part of the forum that interests them and that they have time for.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Food is my favorite dish and outdoor sports is my favorite subject. Sounds like my kind of situation. With the possible exception of my church commitments you can count Ruth and I in. If we can't go we'll be there in spirit.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Question! Define North.....Its a big place.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Maybe we can find a range that we can shoot skeet at as well as have access to grills or at least somewhere we can eat inside. That way we could all bring some wild game to dine on. Oh yeah, what are we talking about when we say NORTH?


----------



## primo (Apr 1, 2000)

i, would say up north could be somewhere north of west branch.That would allow people to attend.it's always tough for people up here to make the trip south(we forget how to drive in traffic}.Any thoughts?


----------



## a1angler (Aug 21, 2000)

I think there is a real nice facility on the south side of Higgins. Don't know what it is called or any thing like that, but I'm sure someone of us does. Close to the express way kind of, so it would be half assed convient for the travelers.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Eating good food and hunting stories are always a great time. I'll keep tabs and try to make it. January should be a good time.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Count me in, I'd like to put a face to some of these names. Primo, are you buying??? BTW, give me a call about doing some fishing, we have been threatening (sic?) to get together all summer, its finally time.


----------

